# Port A tarpon



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

please do not yell at me--but never have caught a tarpon have never really fish for them -will be in Port a for 10 days the first of July--what do I need to look for in finding them have been offshore and end of the jetty a ton--but just not sure what I am looking for-have the boat and equipment --


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

saw a few hiding under bob hall pier last week, they are feeding on inch long fry...
i would try there or at port a jettys, has many tarpon at times..


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

Look for a calm enough day to go for them. Been too windy lately. 
They were there at the port a jetties in may, hooked into a couple, but because of weather (ie lighting) had to call it quits. Heard a few others finding them near the jetties a couple weeks ago when it was calm. 
Can't wait for the winds to die down to go find them for myself.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

It doesn't appear that anyone has answered your question so maybe this will help. On calm days look for them rolling. Its very distinctive but sometimes you will need a keen eye. And of course look for bait being pushed (although that can be any type of predator pushing bait). If you see them rolling be cautious about approaching them and casting too them, they are spooky Hope this helps.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

fish live baits under 2 inches under the pier at bob hall...there are a good number of them under there








here is one of the little fish fry eaters...dont think you can go to bob halll without at least a few of them being under the pier(there are monsters though too), i have friends who have landed 8 over 200 pounds from the pier..best way to target the tarpon is live bait, smaller the better is my experience unless you are slide lining..


----------



## J_Philla (Oct 22, 2009)

i caught my first tarpon on that pier when i was 10, several guys were balloon fishing kings and i was the kid catching pogys with a spoon dog. i was snaggin bait when all of a sudden the bait ball split and my littl spoon got inhaled by a 30-40lber, my little zebco was screaming. by blind luck the fish swam away from the pilons and after a great fight i was part of the tarpon catch and release club. i have the scale in a shadow box with the pic, as this was my first big sportfish solo. prolly the biggest and fishyest pier on the coast.:texasflag
Capt Josh


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks all getting stuff ready to go--will be in a 24 marshall if you see me out there you will know it is a rookie looking for tarpon--

quick story like the one above prob 50 years ago we were fishing out of a 12 foot lone star boat and a 5 hp Johnson--with my day--had a ton of trout and reds and were cleaning them under the causeway at SPI--my day was throwing a Johnson Sprite when a tarpon that had to be 5 foot log jumped with the spoon in his mouth we could see it--- the line got tight and spooled his zebco 33--my dad looked at me without a care and said--you got any line in you tackle box--


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

snorkled with them in grand cayman. wish I could land one here.


----------

